# RIP Hope



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Nov 1, 2009)

Today at about ten thirty this morning Oct. 31 we got a call from the vet saying that Hope's heart stopped during her spay surgery. They said she was doing so well with the iv fluids and they don't know what happened, that perhaps she had a heart defect. They tried to do emergency procedures to get her heart going again but it wouldn't work. So my little baby dwarf bunny has passed away and I will forever regret taking her in for her spay surgery.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. ink iris:



Try not toregret taking her. You were taking care of her and doing what was best for her. I also lost a bunny when she went in for surgery, teeth-molar trimming. Long story short, her heart stopped and the docdid everything. Sassy passed away and she was very young. We were just taking care of our babies urplepansy:



My thought and prayers are with you. Binky Free Hope 

 :rainbow:


----------



## myheart (Nov 1, 2009)

I am so sorry....

I don't think I have enough words to say how bad I feel for your loss. It was unfortunate that you lost her during such a routine surgery. I know I always worry about my bunners going in for routine molar grinds, but I know it is necessary for their health and well-being. 

Please cherish the time you had with Hope. Those are precious memories that will help you get through the tough times. 

Binky Free little Hope at the Bridge. :rainbow:

Give your heart time to heal... ray:

myheart


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 1, 2009)

We're so sorry for your loss of Hope. You shouldn't beat yourself up or second guess things. You were doing what was best for her. Unfortunately, we do lose our babies sometime, no matter what we and our vets do.We lost our youngest bun, Bonny a little over two months ago. We went to a party and our son came over to feed everybody and she was laying on her side, gone. He thought she was asleep at first, but she wasn't. She showed no sign of anything. All of our buns have been spayed or neutered--we worried with each, just like having teeth trimmed--something could go wrong, but it still needs doing. I wish I wasn't reading or posting here, but what is, is. Rest in peace little one, you are loved and missed--Binky free!:bunnyangel:


----------



## JimD (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one.

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

:bunnyhug:

:Hugs & Healing Vibes::


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. She knew she was loved by you very much.

Dave


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 1, 2009)

This is so sad - especially as you were doing the best thing for her. Sometimes, these things just happen. I'm so sorry 

Jan


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Nov 1, 2009)

I still can't believe that she is gone, that this is all real and I will never get to hug my bunny ever again. I woke up this morning thinking that this was all a very bad dream and I started to go to her area to check on her and Ninja. But then I realized that it was not a nightmare but the truth.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh I am SO so so sorry 4 ur loss :rainbow:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 2, 2009)

so sorry for your loss,
Binky free little Hope :angelandbunny:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 4, 2009)

I am so sorry. How shocking and scary. Please don't feel bad that you had her undergo the spay surgery, however. She probably had a heart defect that would have been very difficult to diagnose and the health risks of not spaying your bunny are really terrible. Binky free, Hope.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm terribly sorry  You were such a good bunny mom taking her in to be spayed. I'm afraid of my girl dying during her spay and that's why she hasn't had it done yet. What happened to Hope is my worst nightmare  How are you doing? Is there anything we can do to help?


----------

